# Asheville/Sylva/WNC



## leshtricity (Jan 11, 2008)

Hey folks.

Recently moved up to WNC from Florida, and looking for some players or an existing group. I live in Sylva but am willing to travel. 

I'm not a power-gamer, rules lawyer, "roll"-player, or anything like that. For me, it's all about the experience, having fun, sharing a laugh, etc. I like junk food and a few beers with my RPGs. 17+ is preferable. 

I am open to just about anything except LARP. D&D, Cthulhu, and Shadowrun are my favorites. Also enjoy board-gaming and some other stuff. 

Feel free to contact me: 

leshtricity@gmail.com
www.myspace.com/leshtricity


----------

